# Looking for a puppy in the spring



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

My family and I are looking for a pure breed golden retriever puppy in the spring. I would like one that has a hunting drive as well as being a good pet. My wife loves goldens and it would be good if it could fetch ducks and birds too. I am currently deployed but will be looking at the end of spring begining of summer time frame. Please shoot me a P.M. with price you are looking for and if both or either of the parents hunt. Thank you


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would also suggest looking at the following forum for that:

http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/

There are some wonderfully nice breeders on there that really go above and beyond to help find the right fit for a guy like you.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't know what your budget will be but if you want a golden that will will hunt you may have to spend some time and money to find one. You can find them on KSL but you'll be lucky to find a well bred field dog.

I'd look on entry express (you'll need a login) or

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?32-Classifieds-Golden-Puppies


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

*Golden Retriever Pups for sale*

My dog will be having pups in about a week.

Check out our ad on KSL.

Thanks!

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=37846771&cat=105&cx_navSource=fbShareMyAd


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a pure bread Golden male that retrieves birds and loves water. He is an awesome family dog as well. Only problem is he needs a girlfriend. If you can find one that I can bread him with you can take the pick of the litter in my place since I can't have another dog. My Golden is 4years old and papered. Good luck.


----------

